# Communitati et Orbi



## Rachel78

*Communitati et Orbi *
The phrase is found in a religios article written in English.

excerpt :

It places us in the avant-garde of humankind, calling upon the Jewish people to disseminate the idea of monotheism and emphasizing the strong correlation
between national and individual morality to achieve 22 Rabbi Shlomo *Communitati et Orbi* 23
prosperity and peace.

*My translation : * Societies and World  (?) is it some scientific paper ?


----------



## Scholiast

Salvete everyone, especially Rachel78, and welcome to the Latin Forum.

Clearly from the context and the content of the quotation _Communitati_ (which is grammatically singular) refers to the specifically Jewish global 'community', while 'Orbi' refers to the world in general, including of course gentiles.

Σ


----------



## Rachel78

Scholiast said:


> Salvete everyone, especially Rachel78, and welcome to the Latin Forum.
> 
> Clearly from the context and the content of the quotation _Communitati_ (which is grammatically singular) refers to the specifically Jewish global 'community', while 'Orbi' refers to the world in general, including of course gentiles.
> 
> Σ


Thank you, Scholiast!


----------



## Scholiast

Greetings once again

I perhaps should have added: _Communitati _and _Orbi_ here are in the dative case, so they mean 'To/For the Community and the World'. The rabbi is arguing that the Jewish people have a god-given responsibility to take a lead in spreading monotheism and moral responsibility not only in their own Community but in the world at large.

There is a perhaps deliberate echo of the use of the phrase _Urbi et Orbi _('to Rome and to the World') which is applied to public messages from the Roman Catholic Pope when he speaks or writes in an official capacity.

Σ


----------



## Rachel78

Scholiast said:


> Greetings once again
> 
> I perhaps should have added: _Communitati _and _Orbi_ here are in the dative case, so they mean 'To/For the Community and the World'. The rabbi is arguing that the Jewish people have a god-given responsibility to spread monotheism and moral responsibility not only within their own Community but to the world at large.
> 
> There is a perhaps deliberate echo of the use of the phrase _Urbi et Orbi _('to Rome and to the World') which is applied to public messages from the Roman Catholic Pope when he speaks or writes in an official capacity.
> 
> Σ


Thank you again, Scholiast! 

Should I translate as 'To/For The Jewish Community and the World' or 'To the Community and the World' ?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Scholiast

Hello again, Rachel78



Rachel78 said:


> Should I translate as 'To/For The Jewish Community and the World' or 'To the Community and the World' ?



Why not just leave it in Latin? If my hunch is right (in # 4) that the Rabbi's Latin title is a conscious allusion to the language of Papal messages, it is readily understandable enough as things are.

But if you feel you have to translate it, I would suggest leaving out 'Jewish', as the sense and purpose of the title will become clear from the body of the work.

Σ


----------



## Rachel78

I agree with you. Thank you so much!


----------

